# Win-XP Sp2 Virenschutz nicht aktuell...



## oderlachs (4 Juni 2006)

Hallo !
Seit einigen Tagen verfolgt mich die Systemsicherheitsmeldung , das der Virenschutz nicht aktuell ist, obwohkl täglicher automatischer Aktualisierung.
Zum OS : Win XP SP2
Firewall/Virenschutz  ZonAlarm mit Antivirus, neuste Version

Spy Sweeper fand  den Trojan-Downloader-Zlob und reparierte/löschte die infiz.Datei :
F_atmclk.exe 

Selbst Neuinstallation von ZA m. AV  brachte keine Lösung.
hat jemand ähnliches erlebt, weiss Lösungswege...?

Ist es vieleicht wieder ein Bug im Win XP ?  

Habe mit ZA-AV, Stinger, SpySweeper, Ad-Aware das System geprüft keine bösen Sachen entdekt... :unzufrieden: 

Trotzdem frohe Pfingsten...

Gruss Gerhard


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Win-XP Sp2 Virenschutz nicht aktuell...*

Hallo Gerhard,

es kann sein, dass die Überwachung des sogenannten Sicherheitscenters von Windows nicht erkennt, dass Zonealarm einen Virenschutz integriert hat. Das hängt auch in den meisten Fällen damit zusammen, dass die Antivirenlösung keinen "Echtzeit-Scanner" anmeldet, der permanent das System überwacht.

Nun kenne ich die Zonealarm nicht und kann das nicht abschätzen, ob dies der Grund ist.

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Dein Rechner sauber ist und die Zonealarm korrekt ihren Dienst verrichtet, kannst Du diese Meldung im Sicherheitscenter von Windows auch abschalten (s. Bild).


----------

